# Your Top 10 Favorite Shows Of All Time?



## Graffikgal

What are they?

Mine:

The Wire
Oz
Homicide: LOTS
Mad Men
The Twilight Zone
Babylon 5
Star Trek (is it cheating if I say every version but Enterprise?)
Breaking Bad
The-X Files
Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## Legerdemain

Let's see... I cannot name a favorite, as to me favorite would be singular... but here are some thoughts on shows I appreciated... with no favorites, as I cannot decide! 

Firefly was a very well done series
Strange Luck was great conceptually, flickered out in practice
Haven is starting to tug my strings, as is Fringe
Community has brilliant writers

Who else has some they'd like to share?

Oh, Graffikgal, I must admit I like Buffy and all Trek but Enterprise too...


----------



## f00fc7c8

Graffikgal said:


> What are they?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> The Wire
> Oz
> Homicide: LOTS
> Mad Men
> The Twilight Zone
> Babylon 5
> Star Trek (is it cheating if I say every version but Enterprise?)
> Breaking Bad
> The-X Files
> Buffy The Vampire Slayer


 
My taste in television shows changes from year to year; right now, I've been enjoying these shows:

Burn Notice
The Walking Dead
ST:TNG (never really got into TOS, but I really enjoyed Voyager, DS9, and Enterprise)
House
Human Target
Buffy (One of my favorites from younger days)
Babylon 5
X-Files
Highlander (It is sort of lame now compared to newer shows; it was highly entertaining back then)
Ice Road Truckers (totally lame / scripted / whatever, but I will still watch it)


----------



## Legerdemain

Highlander was great back in the day... I can't get into The Walking Dead, as the graphic novels are SO awesome the TV doesn't do justice, good calls.



f00fc7c8 said:


> My taste in television shows changes from year to year; right now, I've been enjoying these shows:
> 
> Burn Notice
> The Walking Dead
> ST:TNG (never really got into TOS, but I really enjoyed Voyager, DS9, and Enterprise)
> House
> Human Target
> Buffy (One of my favorites from younger days)
> Babylon 5
> X-Files
> Highlander (It is sort of lame now compared to newer shows; it was highly entertaining back then)
> Ice Road Truckers (totally lame / scripted / whatever, but I will still watch it)


----------



## kjjcarpenter

These are going to be in no specific order, and I know not if I can even make up to ten for I do not watch much television, but I shall try.

"LOST", for it's unrealistic setting combined with overwhelmingly believable characters that captured me from beginning to end.
"The Legends of Treasure Island", for it's take on Robert Louis Stevenson's "Treasure Island", replacing the main characters with anthropomorphic animals and despite being a children's show, having a beginning, a middle and an end.
"Gantz", for it's care to story and the feeling of six degrees of separation spread throughout.
"Red vs Blue", for it's entrepreneur style of storytelling, albeit technically a web-series.

And for now, that's all I can think of. If I think of others, I will post them!


----------



## Legerdemain

Red vs Blue has better writing than ABC or TNT... and sadly most other channels too...


----------



## kjjcarpenter

That's the sad truth. Although it is rather two-dimensional and focuses more on comedy than the story, it's still entertaining and provides an experience much better than what's on most television channels. I applaud Burnie Burns for that. It also inspires me to press forward, no matter how small your budget or how you tell a story, people will watch, or listen, or read it; you just have to get it out there in one form or another. There is an audience for everything.


----------



## geekluv

1: House
2: Doctor Who
3: Torchwood
4: Community
5: BBC Reveals
6: Mystery Science Theater 3000 (used to be Mystery Science Theater 2000)
7: The Soup
8: Red Eye
9: CSI: Miami
10: The Office (BBC version, not the USA version)


----------



## Black Dragon

My all-time favorites include:

The Wire
Lost
Black Adder
Sons of Anarchy
Doctor Who
Torchwood
Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Deadwood
Justified




f00fc7c8 said:


> My taste in television shows changes from year to year; right now, I've been enjoying these shows:
> The Walking Dead
> Highlander (It is sort of lame now compared to newer shows; it was highly entertaining back then)



It's been years since I've seen Highlander the Series, but I have very fond memories of it.  The first season or two were rather lame, but once it hit its stride - it rocked.  I used to hang out on a newsgroup where the show's head writer (Gillian Horvath, I think) posted frequently.  She was an incredible storyteller.

I've been hearing good things about The Walking Dead.  Is it frightening, or more action oriented?


----------



## Legerdemain

Walking Dead is a realistic view of what would happen in a zombie apocalypse.  I know that's what "ALL" zombie movies are like, but this is a more believable and frankly better written series.  Well, the graphic novels are anyway, the show is taking a few liberties with reality that I do not appreciate for "faster plot movement".  The graphic novel is content to leave the character to develop with each other, and the zombie's are more "background" where the show seems to focus on the zombies a bit much.

Oh, Geek, The Soup is awesome!  Though I do not have TV, just netflix and hulu, so I don't get it... ... I just get the shorts... but I love Joel!


----------



## geekluv

I miss the days when John Henson AKA "Skunk Boy" was the host of The Soup, but that was when it was called, "Talk Soup"....  I miss those days....  I'm still ticked off that Comcast which owns E!, won't show their past episodes on Comcast OnDemand & DirecTV's OnDemand.  Not into watching TV shows on my computer via internet.


----------



## Graffikgal

Legerdemain said:


> Oh, Graffikgal, I must admit I like Buffy and all Trek but Enterprise too...



Enterprise really didn't *feel* like Trek, did it?  I tried to get into it, but it just never worked for me.


Hey f00fc7c8!  

Looks like we watch some of the same shows.  

I've been watching Walking Dead, too.  I think it could be better, but I want to see what's gonna happen, so I keep tuning in.  I'm really wondering how they're going to keep this show going.  Zombies aren't exactly complex.  There's not too much you can do with them.  The show is going to need to be very character-driven, and so far I don't think the characters are that interesting.  Maybe it'll get better next season.


kjj,

Lost had one of the best cast of characters ever.  Great work on the part of the writers there.  The characters were extremely compelling.


----------



## f00fc7c8

Legerdemain said:


> Highlander was great back in the day... I can't get into The Walking Dead, as the graphic novels are SO awesome the TV doesn't do justice, good calls.


 
I've heard a lot of people say the same thing.  I didn't realize it was a graphic novel until after I watch the first couple episodes- after that I was hooked.

If you like graphic zombie novels, take a look at Zombie 2012.  It is an online graphic zombie novel that is based on the end-of-the-world 2012 scenario.



kjjcarpenter said:


> These are going to be in no specific order, and I know not if I can even make up to ten for I do not watch much television, but I shall try.
> 
> "LOST", for it's unrealistic setting combined with overwhelmingly believable characters that captured me from beginning to end.
> "The Legends of Treasure Island", for it's take on Robert Louis Stevenson's "Treasure Island", replacing the main characters with anthropomorphic animals and despite being a children's show, having a beginning, a middle and an end.



I watched LOST for about 3 or 4 episodes; I just was like WTF and couldn't watch it any more..



geekluv said:


> 1: House
> 2: Doctor Who
> 3: Torchwood
> 4: Community
> 5: BBC Reveals
> 6: Mystery Science Theater 3000 (used to be Mystery Science Theater 2000)
> 7: The Soup
> 8: Red Eye
> 9: CSI: Miami
> 10: The Office (BBC version, not the USA version)


 
I introduced my wife to MST3k.  She <heart>'s it now.  She always says, "We should do that!"



Black Dragon said:


> It's been years since I've seen Highlander the Series, but I have very fond memories of it.  The first season or two were rather lame, but once it hit its stride - it rocked.  I used to hang out on a newsgroup where the show's head writer (Gillian Horvath, I think) posted frequently.  She was an incredible storyteller.
> 
> I've been hearing good things about The Walking Dead.  Is it frightening, or more action oriented?


 
That would be awesome to directly converse with a writer.  I don't remember seeing many of the first episodes, but the last few seasons were pretty smokin'..

The Walking Dead is more action oriented, but it also has some frightening 'oh crap' scenes.  It is probably not what most people would do during a zombie apocalypse (I am guessing most people would scream and be turned into a zombie), but it was what I would do.



Graffikgal said:


> Hey f00fc7c8!
> 
> Looks like we watch some of the same shows.
> 
> I've been watching Walking Dead, too.  I think it could be better, but I want to see what's gonna happen, so I keep tuning in.  I'm really wondering how they're going to keep this show going.  Zombies aren't exactly complex.  There's not too much you can do with them.  The show is going to need to be very character-driven, and so far I don't think the characters are that interesting.  Maybe it'll get better next season.


 
I heard that they were trying to write the next season a bit different.  I think the show is trying to follow the group to see what they will do to survive.  I hope the group meets up with the man & his son that the sheriff met in the beginning..



Graffikgal said:


> kjj,
> 
> Lost had one of the best cast of characters ever.  Great work on the part of the writers there.  The characters were extremely compelling.



The characters were awesome; I couldn't follow the plot jumping around though.


----------



## Black Dragon

> I introduced my wife to MST3k.  She <heart>'s it now.  She always says, "We should do that!"



Oh yes, this one is playing in my house quite a bit these days.  My wife is addicted to it.


----------



## Juiceman

I don't really watch much from today's network broadcasts; they just have no appeal to me when I even see the commercials, and they are designed to draw viewers to a given show.

My favorite shows include:  Hogans Heroes, Dukes of Hazzard, Glenn Beck, Red Eye, Ghost Adventures, The Haunted, Conan O'Brien & Leno (both for monologues and skits only), Mythbusters, Modern Marvels, Survivorman, etc.

The ghost programs really appeal to me, as my family and I live in a house haunted by a woman who practiced witchcraft in the house.  Luckily, we have not had any problems in a very long time after the woman was vehemently told to leave the house and let us alone.  Of course, the house blessings by our parish priest have been the most help.


----------



## Legerdemain

Graffikgal said:


> Enterprise really didn't *feel* like Trek, did it?  I tried to get into it, but it just never worked for me.


 
No, it didn't work at all.  For anyone.  No Quantum Leap at end of series left me wanting more as well.




geekluv said:


> I miss the days when John Henson AKA "Skunk Boy" was the host of The Soup, but that was when it was called, "Talk Soup"....  I miss those days....  I'm still ticked off that Comcast which owns E!, won't show their past episodes on Comcast OnDemand & DirecTV's OnDemand.  Not into watching TV shows on my computer via internet.


 
I am not the only person who remember's the good afternoons watching Henson!  I LOVED IT back then... but oh well... I was also a Craig Kilborn guy too... weird...


----------



## Black Dragon

Juiceman said:


> My favorite shows include:  Hogans Heroes, Dukes of Hazzard, Glenn Beck, Red Eye, Ghost Adventures, The Haunted, Conan O'Brien & Leno (both for monologues and skits only), Mythbusters, Modern Marvels, Survivorman, etc.


 
Hey Juiceman!

I'm not familiar with The Haunted or Ghost Adventures.  Are they similar to Ghost Hunters?  If so, how are they different?


----------



## Juiceman

They are, in my opinion, much better than Ghost Hunters.  My parents enjoy that show, but it just never clicked for me.

Ghost Adventures (Travel Channel) travels mostly around the US, though they have branched out into a few other country's known sites.  They seem to provide a lot more factual information prior to their lockdown.  Plus, the lockdowns often provide great captures of paranormal phenomena like EVP and video in a range of wavelengths.  I have seen some amazing things on this show, so much that when something really catches my attention, on goes the light above my desk and out comes the holy water, lol.

The Haunted is on Animal Planet, and they always show how the paranormal has affected the home's pets as part of the show.  But they have some compelling stories from the human perspective as to things which were seen and experienced.  There is a rather small amount of real footage, but for some reason I still like the show.


----------



## Black Dragon

Juiceman said:


> The Haunted is on Animal Planet, and they always show how the paranormal has affected the home's pets as part of the show.  But they have some compelling stories from the human perspective as to things which were seen and experienced.  There is a rather small amount of real footage, but for some reason I still like the show.


 
That actually sounds interesting.  Are animals believed to be more sensitive to the paranormal than humans?


----------



## Vita Numinous

Firefly
Dollhouse
Babylon 5
Buffy
Hellsing

...first ones that come to mind.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

1. Black Books.
2. Father Ted.
3. Farscape.
4. Afterlife
5. Red Dwarf.
6. The IT Crowd.
7. How Do You Want Me?
8. The Monocled Mutineer.
9. Blackadder.
10. The Mighty Boosh.

Apart from 3, 4 and 8 they're all comedies (some more comedic than others). I hadn't realised I watched so little drama on TV.  I also noticed while making the list that only two are still on air, The IT Crowd and The Mighty Boosh. Shows how much TV I watch. Still, as it's an 'all-time' list I suppose I can be forgiven.


----------



## Vita Numinous

At Dusk I Reign said:


> 1. Black Books.
> 2. Father Ted.
> 3. Farscape.
> 4. Afterlife
> 5. Red Dwarf.
> 6. The IT Crowd.
> 7. How Do You Want Me?
> 8. The Monocled Mutineer.
> 9. Blackadder.
> 10. The Mighty Boosh.


 
Hah!  How could I forget Red Dwarf and the IT Crowd!  Add that and Monty Python's Flying Circus to mine.  >.<
I don't tend to watch much television.  Waaay after the fact, my husband will talk me into watching something he liked well enough to get a dvd set of, and I'll get to see it.  I can get sucked into Animal Planet or the National Geographic Channel now and then.  Oh oh!  Battlestar Galactica was nifty.  Spaced, too.


----------



## Black Dragon

Father Ted is a classic, and Red Dwarf was amazing in it's prime.  I never saw the more recent seasons, though, and heard that they were disappointing.


----------



## Juiceman

Black Dragon said:


> That actually sounds interesting.  Are animals believed to be more sensitive to the paranormal than humans?


 
Yes.  They are much more sensitive to what is deemed paranormal.  While I never noticed our animals reacting in odd ways, I cannot say that they never experienced anything.

_The Haunted_ does not focus on the effect on pets, but they do include that as part of the story.  I guess it's their way of keeping with the channel's theme while providing a form of popular entertainment.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Vita Numinous said:


> Hah!  How could I forget Red Dwarf and the IT Crowd!


The IT Crowd's probably my current favourite. It never fails to make me laugh.



Black Dragon said:


> Father Ted is a classic, and Red Dwarf was amazing in it's prime.  I never saw the more recent seasons, though, and heard that they were disappointing.


The final two episodes of Red Dwarf were truly dismal. I think the cast should've let the series rest in peace when the BBC dropped it. Resurrecting it on a minority channel devoted solely to showing repeats was never going to end well.


----------



## Meg the Healer

My List of Favs are in no particular order. Though I do like the Star Trek series(es) I liked TNG and Voyager the most. I never got into Enterprise or Deep Space 9. There are some episodes of the Original Series that I like, but as a whole - not my fav.

1) Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel, Firefly, and Dollhouse - I'm a Joss Weadon fan - so I put all his shows together.
2) Charmed
3) Xena
4) Warehouse 13
5) NCIS
6) Being Ericka
7) Eureka
8) The IT Crowd
9) The Vicar of Dibly
10) Battlestar Galatica


----------



## Ravana

I was tempted to make the list:

1: _Babylon 5_
2: everything else

But I realized that wasn't actually fair (or true), so I revised it to:

2: <this space intentionally left blank>
3: _Doctor Who_
4: _Twilight Zone_
5: everything else

That's based on a combination of quality and entertainment value (and, yes, I'm quite familiar with first-series _Doctor Who_, but used the word "quality" anyway  ). I'd be disingenuous if I didn't acknowledge that _Star Trek_ (most versions), _Max Headroom_ and _Outer Limits_ didn't hold significant positions in my heart… and which of us, at least of those who were around then, didn't love _Dark Shadows_ back when it was first on? (For the last of these, I couldn't possibly justify using "quality" in the same sentence; didn't keep it from being cool as all get-out.) I even dug _Tekwar_, which few people were even aware of and most, as far as I can tell, didn't care for. But for me there remains a huge gap between my top three and everything else I've seen, so I'll stick with the list I've got.


----------



## Donny Bruso

In no particular order Id have to say my favorites are

Mythbusters
House
Castle
Firefly
Leverage
Star Trek (Not counting DS9 or Enterprise)
Battlestar Galactica 2003 remake
Deadwood
Robin Hood BBC version
Daria

Kind of a wide swath there, I guess. I remember when Voyager was still producing new episodes I refused to have anything to do with it because the ship wasn't the Enterprise, lol. I swore up and down that it couldn't be Star Trek without the Enterprise. Most of these I never watched when they actually ran on TV, now that I think of it. Most of them I've caught on Hulu or DVD since they went off the air.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Ravana said:


> and, yes, I'm quite familiar with first-series _Doctor Who_, but used the word "quality" anyway


Hey, don't diss the William Hartnell era!



Donny Bruso said:


> Daria


Good choice!


----------



## Legerdemain

Donny, if you like Mythbusters, have you seen Brainiac?  Not quite as scientific, but very entertaining!


----------



## Donny Bruso

I have never even seen it listed on my program guide. Although Mythbusters has gotten less obviously scientific over time. It now seems to focus more on finding an excuse to blow an object to kingdom come. One of the reasons I got into the show was the weird and fascinating things they would build from scratch, and that, too, seems to be going the way of the dinosaur in favor of having 'professionals' build large amounts of the projects for them. Just my opinion, but an unfortunate example of the ways shows tend to degenerate over time.


----------



## Behelit

1. Red Dwarf
2. Law & Order
3. Mythbusters
4. Dexter

....

...

5. X-Files
6. Tales from the Crypt
7.
7.

Okay, I can't think of any more. I'm a HUGE Red Dwarf fan, that deserves about 2-3 slots anyways. Dexter was very enjoyable until the 5th season, think it took a nose dive in quality of writing. X-Files I really enjoyed when it aired on Fox but I haven't seen it since then so I'm not sure how much of a fan I am. I forgot about Tales from the Crypt even though I own three seasons, good in all of it's campy glory.


----------



## Kelise

My top ten would have to be... oh, this is hard. Uhm. Okay, in no specific order, since they're all my favourites depending on my current mood...

01. Doctor Who
02. Castle
03. Firefly
04. Battlestar Galactica
05. Outnumbered
06. Sherlock (BBC)
07. QI
08. House MD
09. Farscape
10. Black Books


Special mention to Top Gear, IT Crowd, Dollhouse, Dexter, How I Met Your Mother, Leverage, Hustle, White Collar, Futurama, Chuck (not really watching anymore, but used to be good, Fringe, LOST, Merlin, Supernatural, The Walking Dead, Misfits... and I should probably leave it there before it becomes obvious I don't have a social life.


----------



## Labochur

There aren't that many TV shows that I actually like. I have a number that I watch but most of them I don't necessarily find to be obsessive or anything like that. That being said:
Merlin
Chase
Hawaii Five-O
NCIS LA
CSI 
and of course my all time favorite...(Drum Roll Please)...Eureka!
and maybe a couple of others that I can't think of right now. Clearly I have an interest in forensics and crime stuff though I would like to see more fantasy and science fiction on TV


----------



## Ravana

At Dusk I Reign said:


> Hey, don't diss the William Hartnell era!



Hee hee. Actually, I meant everything from Hartnell through McCoy… eventually the boom shots went away, and they did re-takes when someone blew a line, but let's face it, the show remained "low-budget" (often, low-budget with a vengeance) throughout its initial, 26-year run. The thing was, you didn't _care_. Which, to me, is a far greater indicator of quality than slick production work. Not that I'm complaining about that being changed in the present run, mind you.…


----------



## Philip Overby

My Top Ten favorites may be greatly divergent from others here.  In no particular order:

1.  Full House
2.  Metalocalypse
3.  Oz
4.  He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
5.  Laguna Beach
6.  Beavis and Butthead
7.  Hercules/Xena (they are interchangeable for me)
8.  South Park
9.  Berserk (anime series)
10. Roseanne

Some shows I'd to see but haven't yet for whatever reason:

Red Dwarf, The Wire, Game of Thrones (when it starts), The Walking Dead, Korgoth of Barbaria (I want more of this actually, they only made one episode) et al.


----------



## Behelit

Phil the Drill said:


> My Top Ten favorites may be greatly divergent from others here.  In no particular order:
> 
> 1.  Full House
> 2.  Metalocalypse
> 3.  Oz
> 4.  He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
> 5.  Laguna Beach
> 6.  Beavis and Butthead
> 7.  Hercules/Xena (they are interchangeable for me)
> 8.  South Park
> 9.  Berserk (anime series)
> 10. Roseanne
> 
> Some shows I'd to see but haven't yet for whatever reason:
> 
> Red Dwarf, The Wire, Game of Thrones (when it starts), The Walking Dead, Korgoth of Barbaria (I want more of this actually, they only made one episode) et al.



That is quite an interesting list, eclectic to say the least. 

I loved Berserk, easily, EASILY the greatest Fantasy anime/manga ART and STORY. For an anime to get me to buy some of the most expensive cover price manga available, that has to say something.

Do not waste anymore time, watch Red Dwarf. The Walking Dead was good too, at least the first two episodes that I saw.


----------



## Philip Overby

I recently posted a blog about my top 5 anime of all time according to me.  Berserk was number 5.  I ranked Record of Lodoss War slightly higher because I'm a Dungeons and Dragons dork.  But honestly I can go either way.  

I'll try to find some Red Dwarf online.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Ravana said:


> The thing was, you didn't _care_. Which, to me, is a far greater indicator of quality than slick production work.


Exactly. I have to admit my interest dipped when McCoy arrived, rose slightly when Paul McGann did the TV movie (he was in the Monocled Mutineer and thus always registers on my radar), and dipped again when it was rebranded. The old writers of the 60s and 70s were quite subversive in their political views, something sadly lacking in the current incarnation. Having said that, 'Blink' is still a worthy addition to the canon. I just wish the days of wrapping someone in bubblewrap and painting them green weren't entirely gone.


----------



## Kate

I'm always watching some series or other, but as far as absolute favourites go, I'm not sure there are 10.

Buffy and Firefly are there absolutely. I wonder if Firelfly had been around longer, might it have become my #1 favourite over Buffy?

I adore Mad Men, but I think it dropped off a bit in the last season.  

TNG would be up there. The only Star Trek that I actively love, rather than just watch,

I loved Northern Exposure back in the day, and recently watched it again on DVD. Still keeps a special place in my heart, so it rates.

Carnivale was amazing, but the ending SUCKED. I think that had more to do with the pending axe drop.

Dr Who, though I was a late comer to the modern incarnation.

True Blood hit a spot with me too.

That's about it.


----------



## Ravana

At Dusk I Reign said:


> rose slightly when Paul McGann did the TV movie



Hallelujah! Someone else who liked McGann! For some reason, most fans think he was the "worst" Doctor (puh-leeze: didn't they ever see Colin Baker?). I was really hoping they'd pick the series back up with him; I thought he would have been great. Interestingly, he's the answer to the trivia question "Who has held the role of the Doctor the _longest_?"–though, admittedly, for much of that time he wasn't doing production roles (then again, second place goes to McCoy, whose "tenure" included the time from the cancellation of the first series up to McGann). On the other hand, even many Whovians are aware only of McGann's TV movie appearance… and not the 24 BBC Radio stories he did.

Can't say I miss the bubble wrap, though.…


----------



## Worldbuilder

I'm a pretty fickle tv watcher and almost always stop watching shows before they end, so my list of favorite shows looks something like this:

Currently watching: The Vampire Diaries, Hawaii Five-0, Burn Notice, White Collar, The Daily Show With Jon Stewart

Quality of writing deteriorated so I eventually stopped watching (or wish I had) but still remember earlier seasons as wonderful: The West Wing, Battlestar Galactica, Supernatural, Criminal Minds, Queer as Folk, Bones, Friday Night Lights

Love/hate relationship: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Merlin

I also have to put in a good word for Avatar: The Last Airbender. It may be a little juvenile at times, but it's probably the single most consistently high quality show I've listed. There is something to be said for starting with a plan and sticking to it come hell or high water! I think the main problem with the many shows I loved once but eventually stopped watching is that they start to collapse under the weight of their own mythology after awhile (or, in the case of the procedurals, they just start running out of good ideas). The Avatar writers planned three seasons and wrote three seasons - they didn't get greedy when the show was popular and try to drag the story out to fill up five, and they didn't let the network do it either.


----------



## Kelise

Ravana said:


> Hallelujah! Someone else who liked McGann!


 
McGann is my second favourite Doctor, after 8th <3 His audioplays are fantastic. The Chimes of Midnight is so lovely to listen to, and Storm Warning and Stones of Venice aren't too far behind. Guh. I need more.


----------



## Ophiucha

TV Shows? Damn, I don't watch much TV.

1) Quite Interesting (QI) with Stephen Fry
2) Avatar: The Last Airbender
3) Gargoyles
4) Firefly
5) Fullmetal Alchemist
6) Trigun
7) Iron Chef (JP)
8) Wishbones
9) The Young Ones
10) Harsh Realm

Two short-lived science fiction shows, two cartoons, two anime series, two British shows, a Japanese cooking show, and a kids show about a dog who reenacts classical literature. Deal with it.  Honorable mentions: Manimal, Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe, Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Worldbuilder

My daughter looooves Wishbone. Actually, she's watching an episode right now! I wish it were easier to find though.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Ravana said:


> I was really hoping they'd pick the series back up with him; I thought he would have been great.


I'd have preferred him to the choices they made: Ecclestone, Tennant et al. Oh well. He's still a legend. The fact that he was in Withnail & I confirms that. And if I ever get annoyed with the TV show I can always hear him playing the Doc on my DAB set. Hooray for radio drama!


----------



## zdaddy

Ravana said:


> I was tempted to make the list:
> 
> 1: _Babylon 5_
> 2: everything else
> 
> But I realized that wasn't actually fair (or true), so I revised it to:




THIS.


Babylon 5 was such an incredible concept and story that most other things pale in comparison. (I own zathras.com and named my dog Zathras).

Anyway, to round out the list I'd put in

V
Dollhouse
24
Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles
STTNG
Alias
Xfiles
Pawn Stars
Reno 911


----------



## Ravana

zdaddy said:


> (I own zathras.com and named my dog Zathras).



And the "z" in your nick stands for… Zaphod, right? 

Hope at least that your dog occasionally gets to have something nice.…


----------



## Ravana

At Dusk I Reign said:


> I'd have preferred him to the choices they made



I probably would have, too, especially at the time, since he was far more in the mold of the earlier Doctors than his successors have been. I liked Eccleston, though (and wish they'd used him a bit longer), got used to Tennant, and am getting used to Smith. Though if they make the next one any younger, he's gonna be in diapers. 

On the flip side, Amy Pond (Gillan) is probably the best companion since… uhm… I'm not actually sure there _has_ been anyone better. Hard to choose between her, Jo (my previous personal favorite), Sarah Jane, and Rose; the great thing about Amy is that she combines all the best aspects of Liz Shaw, Jo and Ace. Not to mention she's the first one to actually try to roll him on screen.…

While _Doctor Who_ has never particularly looked toward "star power," I did fantasize for a time, before they brought the series back, as to who I'd choose if I could resurrect the series myself. (Which, fortunately, the BBC did not wait for me to do.…  ) Try this on for size–go with a more mature (okay, "old") but highly charismatic and urbane actor for the restart: Christopher Plummer. Run him for a couple years until the series gets going again, then replace him with a somewhat younger face who's probably about as "alien" as you're going to find on this planet: David Bowie. Think that would've worked out okay? 

@starconstant: McGann _was_ the eighth doctor, at least by canonical count. (I'm assuming you aren't including Cushing… those were just Hartnell re-runs anyway.) Which one were you thinking?


----------



## zdaddy

Ravana said:


> And the "z" in your nick stands for… Zaphod, right?
> 
> Hope at least that your dog occasionally gets to have something nice.…



hmmm. not familiar with 'zaphod'. 
My daughter goes by 'z' and the dog sometimes goes by 'z'... so zdaddy seems appropriate.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

LMMFAO I dunno where to start with this cause all my favorite shows are pretty old and most aren't on anymore x.x

ANYTHING ANIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely Fabulous (OMG I worshipped this show when it was on PBS when I was little LOL)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Charmed
Supernatural
Grey's Anatomy
South Park
Wizards of Waverly Place
Good luck Charlie
Shake it up >.>

I'm a kid at heart lemme alone x.x


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

I think I'll remove Afterlife from its spot at no. 4 in my Top Ten and replace it with The Walking Dead. Top, top show.


----------



## TWErvin2

Off the top of my head:

Babylon 5
Stargate SG1
FireFly
Married with Children
Burn Notice
Highlander
The Rockford Files
Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
Red Green
Star Trek


----------



## Nick Jaden Williams

1) Merlin!!!!! Most definitely!!!!! 
2) Charmed
3) The O.C.
4) Crusoe
5) Heroes
6) Lost
7) Kyle XY
8) Buffy
9) Vampire Diaries
10) Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Once again reviving an old thread (beginning to see it as a personal crusade ).  My tastes with tv shows change pretty frequently.  A couple years ago I watched a lot of cop shows, before that a lot of Fresh Prince and That 70's show (my brother recorded every episode of both, we know the lines by heart) and I still love those shows.  Now, my list probably includes a lot more sitcoms than most of you.

No order:
How I Met Your Mother- great writing, great characters, but you really need to watch the early episodes first.  Lot of running jokes.
The Office (not new episodes as much but love the Steve Carrell ones)-never watched the Ricky Gervais one
Supernatural (I've watched all the re-runs which play on TNT, not the new ones)
Entourage (ending sucked)
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Friends- still great
Las Vegas
Kevin Hart- not a show, but I watch his specials every time they're on.  Funniest dude ever.
Tosh.0 - though it has gotten a lot worse.
Fresh Prince- nostalgia

I also love Two and a Half Men, or at least the Charlie years.  Not as much now.


----------



## Graffikgal

>>Once again reviving an old thread (beginning to see it as a personal crusade ).<<

Wow!  Can't believe it's still going.  Occasionally, I still get notifications and I'm always amazed. 

Glad to see people are still enjoying it.


----------



## Shadoe

The first two are in order, the rest are interchangable. 

Firefly
Dexter
Buffy The Vampire Slayer &  Angel
Doctor Who (latest incarnation) / Torchwood
Chef!
The Vicar of Dibly
Star Trek - all of them, though not so much with Enterprise
Hercules and Xena


----------



## Larkin

Off the top of my head, in no particular order apart from the first three (and cheating and including 11):

The Prisoner
Fawlty Towers
Monty Python's Flying Circus
The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr
Due South
Carnivale
Rubicon
Murphy Brown
The Twilight Zone (old-school)
The Young Ones
Nowhere Man


... I really want to see New Zealand's 'This is Not My Life,' given how like The Prisoner it's supposed to be. Has anyone seen it? Is it any good?


----------



## hectorchacon69

mine are
1. THE SOPRANOS
2. SEINFELD
3. JERICHO
4. NCIS
5. SUPERNATURAL
6. NYPD BLUE
7. JAG
8. CHEERS
9. BURN NOTICE
10. MARRIED WITH CHILDREN


----------



## The Blue Lotus

#1 ) M*A*S*H I own the Martinis and Medicine Collection. 
Other than this there is no order.
Charmed
Gilmore Girls 
Golden Girls 
CSI Miami (Not so much the other ones. There's just something about H. that makes me swoon.)
Angel
BONES
HOUSE
Frasier
Mary Taylor Moore show 
I love Lucy
Ounce Upon a Time is fast moving up to a fav spot. 
In Plain Sight
NCIS
Rizzoli and Isles


----------



## Steerpike

Tough, tough, tough....

In no particular order:

Cheers
Frasier
MASH
Buffy
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Gilmore Girls
Twilight Zone
Firefly
Family Guy
Star Trek
Young Ones
Honeymooners


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> Tough, tough, tough....
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Cheers
> Frasier
> MASH
> Buffy
> Monty Python's Flying Circus
> Gilmore Girls
> Twilight Zone
> Firefly
> Family Guy
> Star Trek
> Young Ones
> Honeymooners



My top ten are basically the same except for Gilmore Girls. I mean, c'mon Steerpike....

Gilmore Girls???  Gilmore Girls???


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> My top ten are basically the same except for Gilmore Girls. I mean, c'mon Steerpike....
> 
> Gilmore Girls???  Gilmore Girls???



Might just be nostalgia, because when it came out I watched it regularly with a particularly well-liked girlfriend. But I remember thinking it was witty. I don't watch much TV, so the ones I listed are ones that I did actually watch regularly, which meant I really liked them


----------



## Reaver

I meant no offense. It was all in good fun.  In fact, I have a soft spot in my heart for Days of Our Lives. It reminds me of an old girlfriend I used to watch it with.


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> I meant no offense. It was all in good fun.  In fact, I have a soft spot in my heart for Days of Our Lives. It reminds me of an old girlfriend I used to watch it with.



No offense taken. I would have watched just about anything with this particular girlfriend. But I did enjoy the show and the banter, girlfriend or not


----------



## Tamwen

In no particular order:

Game of Thrones

Supernatural

Psych

Shaman King

Fringe

BBC's Merlin

Friends

Veronica Mars

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart 

Firefly


----------



## myrddin173

Again in no particular order

Lost
Once Upon a Time
BBC's Merlin
Stargate Sg1
Bones
Warehouse 13
Sanctuary
Leverage
Body of Proof
Suits


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Reaver said:


> My top ten are basically the same except for Gilmore Girls. I mean, c'mon Steerpike....
> 
> Gilmore Girls???  Gilmore Girls???


Hey the show rocked!!! 
The mother daughter dynamics are awesome, and the dialouge is to this day unparalleled. 

Don't know it till ya try it.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Tamwen said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Game of Thrones
> 
> Supernatural
> 
> Psych
> 
> Shaman King
> 
> Fringe
> 
> BBC's Merlin
> 
> Friends
> 
> Veronica Mars
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> 
> Firefly


Now there's a solid list.

On another note: Gilmore Girls?  Come on, guys!


----------



## Steerpike

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Now there's a solid list.
> 
> On another note: Gilmore Girls?  Come on, guys!



I just did a google search on best dialogue in a TV show, and literally the first thing that popped up listed 1) Gilmore Girls; and 2) Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

The banter in Gilmore Girls was good. I like Buffy, Angel, and Firefly for precisely the same reason (among others).


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Steerpike said:


> I just did a google search on best dialogue in a TV show, and literally the first thing that popped up listed 1) Gilmore Girls; and 2) Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
> 
> The banter in Gilmore Girls was good. I like Buffy, Angel, and Firefly for precisely the same reason (among others).



I never got into Buffy, but I watched the spin off Angel as if it were my religion.  
I to this day DVR the reruns of Gilmore Girls, and Mash I watch the later to relax and the other to study good dialogue structure.


----------



## Steerpike

MASH definitely goes on the good dialogue list.

I liked Angel, but I did like Buffy better. I'd never seen either one of them until a couple of years ago, on Netflix. As I say, I don't watch a lot of TV. I did watch Gilmore Girls when it was running.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Mash is hard to beat it was and in many ways still is so far ahead of the times that it is hard to categorize.


----------



## Shadoe

Steerpike said:


> I just did a google search on best dialogue in a TV show, and literally the first thing that popped up listed 1) Gilmore Girls; and 2) Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
> 
> The banter in Gilmore Girls was good. I like Buffy, Angel, and Firefly for precisely the same reason (among others).


Buffy had some excellent writing. Firefly did too. Not just the dialog, though that was great.


----------



## Telcontar

I'm not even sure I can make it to ten... don't watch much TV. Here goes:

1. How I met your Mother
2. Big Bang Theory
3. Scrubs
4. Wings
5. Friends

Um....

6. old X-Men cartoon series
7. old Batman cartoon series (with Mark Hamill as the voice of the Joker)

Seriously running out of steam now...

8. The Daily Show (never specified series!)
9. The Colbert Report

Alright, I can do this. C'mon now...

10. Saturday Night Live!

Finally thought of a tenth. Hey, maybe I bent some intentions, but these are all shows on TV. Above list is in the order of easiest to remember to least easy to remember...


----------



## Shadoe

The Blue Lotus said:


> I never got into Buffy, but I watched the spin off Angel as if it were my religion.
> I to this day DVR the reruns of Gilmore Girls, and Mash I watch the later to relax and the other to study good dialogue structure.


If you liked Angel, you'll like Buffy. I was surprised at getting addicted to it, but the twists were great. Watch it. And if you haven't seen Firefly, you'll want to see that too.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Telcontar said:


> I'm not even sure I can make it to ten... don't watch much TV. Here goes:
> 
> 1. How I met your Mother
> 2. Big Bang Theory
> 3. Scrubs
> 4. Wings
> 5. Friends
> 
> Um....
> 
> 6. old X-Men cartoon series
> 7. old Batman cartoon series (with Mark Hamill as the voice of the Joker)
> 
> Seriously running out of steam now...
> 
> 8. The Daily Show (never specified series!)
> 9. The Colbert Report
> 
> Alright, I can do this. C'mon now...
> 
> 10. Saturday Night Live!
> 
> Finally thought of a tenth. Hey, maybe I bent some intentions, but these are all shows on TV. Above list is in the order of easiest to remember to least easy to remember...



Yes!  Someone else on the forum knows what How I Met Your Mother is!  I've never been able to get into Scrubs or Big Bang Theory, but I know a lot of people who love both of them.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Shadoe said:


> If you liked Angel, you'll like Buffy. I was surprised at getting addicted to it, but the twists were great. Watch it. And if you haven't seen Firefly, you'll want to see that too.



ROFLMBO, I did _not_ watch because I enjoyed the show... In fact I thought it was kinda dull. 

However, David B is *smokin'!  

*The only reason I watched was to get my weekly dose of man meat.

Come to think of it he's still a DOD


----------



## Telcontar

Drat, I forgot Firefly! However, since I never actually watched it while it was on-air, I guess it's fitting that it's not on my list.


----------



## glanmartin62

Top 10 favorite show all time for me:

every reality shows.
House
Human Target 
The Wire
Lost
Mad Men
Deadwood
Red Eye
Torchwood
Justified


----------



## Tau

futurama
venture brothers
berserk
cowboy bebop
fullmetal alchemist brotherhood
cheers
frasier
seinfeld
firefly
the storyteller

those are the first 10 that come to mind


----------



## soulless

Hmmm

Buffy/Angel
Firefly
Dollhouse (yeah I kinda like Joss whedon shows  )
Babylon 5
Doctor Who
Game of Thrones
Glee
Dark Angel
Wonderfalls
Farscape


----------



## Cinder

Hmmm... in no particular order;

Doctor Who
Ugly Betty
Skins
Friends
Family Guy
Benidorm
The Tudors
My Family


----------



## Mythter Thcribz

Bonanza
The Big Valley. (My first crush Audra Barkley (Linda Evans)
Rifleman
Popeye (cartoon)
Ed Sullivan
Red Skeleton
Batman  ( I lived for this)
Munsters
Beverly Hillbillies
The Tonite Show starring Johhny Carson.
Happy Days
M.A.S.H.
Cheers
SNL  
Seinfeld
Friends
Simpsons (brilliant)
Weeds
The Big C
The Big Bang Theory
Pawn Stars
American Pickers
Victory Garden
Antiques Roadshow

More than 10, sorry... got on a roll, plus I'm old, I should have more than you. I've missed a lot too.


----------



## Ziggy

Band of Brothers (Best thing that has ever been produced for TV imo, Pacific was a bit of a let down though)
Hornblower
Jonathan Creek
Yes Minister/Prime Minister
The West Wing
Absolute Power
Spooks
Black Adder (series 3 is my favourite)
Doctor Who
Couplings

But there are plenty of other great shows.

Honorable mentions to:

Black Blooks
Hollow men
MASH
Futurama (series 1 and 2)
True Blood (it's kinda ridiculous, but also kinda awesome)
Red Dwarf
Miss Marple and Poirot (love it!)
Game of Thrones
IT Crowd

Yeah ok, that'll do!


----------



## Tau

Black books!!!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

soulless said:


> Wonderfalls




They made like 6 whole shows before it was canceled... How do you even remember that?


----------



## soulless

The Blue Lotus said:


> They made like 6 whole shows before it was canceled... How do you even remember that?



3 got aired originally, but 13 were made. I was living in Canada at the time and caught the aired episodes when they were first shown and I loved it, its been one of my favourite shows since that first episode. I never forgot it, found scripts to all but the last episode shortly after and loved those too. Then the whole thing was released on DVD which I imported from the US as I was back in the UK by then.


----------



## Xanados

1 Breaking Bad
2 Breaking Bad
3 Breaking Bad
4 Breaking Bad
5 Breaking Bad
6 Breaking Bad
7 Breaking Bad
8 Breaking Bad
9 Breaking Bad
10 Breaking Bad

Brilliant writing. Brilliant acting. Brilliant Bryan.


----------



## Giant

In no particular order.

Sons of Anarchy
Breaking Bad
Weeds
Spartacus Blood and Sand
Spartacus Gods of the Arena
The Cosby Show
The Class
The Office
True Blood
Dexter (Probably Number One)
Entourage


----------



## alexthedecay

Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Monster
Gargoyles
Blood+
Modern Family
Gungrave
Berserk
Mouryo No Hako
Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## Klee Shay

Can' limit myself to ten

Lost in Space
The Time Tunnel
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (Flying Sub!)
The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
Brimstone (sadly short-lived)
The X-Files
Picket Fences (strangely alluring for its strangeness. Ray Walston, Tom Skerritt)
Star Trek, Voyager (Seven of Nine and the Doctor)
Get Smart
My Favorite Martian (Ray Walston)
Early Edition
The Muppet Show


----------



## KellyB

Hmm... let's see:

Lost
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Star Trek: TNG
Star Trek: Voyager
Firefly
Babylon 5
Battlestar Galactica (the newer one)
The Outer Limits (the newer one)
Sliders


----------



## Argentum

Anything anime really
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Firefly
How I Met Your Mother
IT Crowd
BBC Sherlock
Dr. Who (specifically David Tennant)
Castle (just started it, liking it too)
The Mentalist
Criminal Minds


And now I see from many people I really should try Babylon 5. So I shall.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

So far:

Angel
Battlestar Galactica (2004)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Firefly
Game of Thrones
Heroes (season 1 only)
Homeland
Mad Men
The West Wing
The Wire


----------



## rachelwrites527

Ok, my ten are:

NCIS
NCIS: Los Angeles
Parenthood
Gilmore Girls
7th Heaven
The 4400
In Plain Sight
House Hunters International
The Soup
Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern


----------



## MAndreas

Farscape (I still love it)
Firefly
Eureka
Haven
Castle
CHUCK
Stargate
ST:NG
Dr. Who
Grimm

Although not sure I'd call the newer ones favs of all time- but they're fun now


----------



## MAndreas

I can't believe I forgot BUFFY!  *smacks head*  see my brain is soo small, the slightest movement can dislodge it (And I also forgot Monty Python...sigh... over ten now)


----------



## unwittytitle

Firefly
X-files
Muppet Babies
Freaks and Geeks
Dr. Who
Castle
Alf
Pysch
Community
Animaniacs


----------



## Mike Rapino

In no particular order...

The Wire
Battelstar Gallactic (reimagined)
Game of Thrones
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Angel
Warehouse 13
Castle
Leverage
The Sopranos
Hawaii 5-0
Sarah Connor Chronicles


----------



## Penpilot

Firefly
Battlestar Galactica
Angel
Buffy
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Dexter
Breaking Bad
Star Blazers
Robotech
House

Ask me again in 5 minutes things will change.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

NOW / RECENT YEARS:
Game of Thrones
Desperate Housewives
Medium

LAST CENTURY:
MST3K
The Three Stooges
The Twilight Zone


There are more shows I've watched and enjoyed, but I'm hard-pressed to think of them all as timeless shows I'll miss when they're cancelled. Even some that I followed were easy to let go when they ended--like Sopranos. I felt the show peaked at the end of Season 2, and Steve Buscemi revived it for me when he directed his first episode.

I wish I could remember the name of a show that, I guess, only lasted a few episodes. Beck's "Devil's Haircut" was the theme song and it was about a boy whose dad made a deal with the devil. He had to send runaway souls back to Hell by collecting them in a device (such as a dust devil) and returning the soul to a lady at the Department of Motor Vehicles (a Hell on Earth). It's second only to _Police Squad!_​ on my list of shows with an unjustifiably short life span.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I wish I could remember the name of a show that, I guess, only lasted a few episodes. Beck's "Devil's Haircut" was the theme song and it was about a boy whose dad made a deal with the devil. He had to send runaway souls back to Hell by collecting them in a device (such as a dust devil) and returning the soul to a lady at the Department of Motor Vehicles (a Hell on Earth). It's second only to _Police Squad!_​ on my list of shows with an unjustifiably short life span.



REAPER!

We enjoyed that show, at least for a while. Eventually it got too stupid and silly and we gave up. Ray Wise, though, is probably the best Satan ever cast.


----------



## Varamyrr

Battlestar Galactica(remake)
Deadwood
Firefly
Game of Thrones
Band of Brothers
Generation Kill
X-Files
The Wire
Fringe
The Shield
The Unit
Homeland
Heroes(Season 1)
BlackAdder
Allo Allo
Stargate series
Hornblower
...

Good memories:
The A-team
McGyver
Xena
Hercules
Knightrider


----------



## gavintonks

Jesus Christ Superstar
Godspell
Bee gees - Sgt Pepper lonely hearts club band
Abomniable dr Fibes
Brazil
Galaxy Quest
New Star Trek
New Batman Begins 1 and 2
Little shop of Horrors
Chronicles of Rudick

shows
battle star galactica
no ordinary family
star trek
sg universe
community 
the gates
caprica
original V
black adder
not the 9 o clock news
revenge
carnival
heros


----------



## gavintonks

anyone seen mirror it is awesome available on fztv it is bizarre and futuristic and supremely clever only 3 episodes each one different


----------



## Chime85

In no particular order, mine would have to be:

The X Files
Sliders
Frasier
Blackadder
Life on Mars (UK)
Cold Case
Red Dwarf
Doctor Who (older series, but the new ones are ok)
QI
Dexter

x


----------



## King Raven Stark

Sons of Anarchy
Game of Thrones
The Wire
Martin
Rugrats


----------



## J.P. Reedman

I'm not a big tv watcher, I must admit. My all time favourite tv series is HTV's ROBIN OF SHERWOOD, which introduced a fantasy element into the legends of Robin Hood (Robin's spiritual father was Herne the Hunter, god of the forests..there was also a sorcerer or two, a witch who tried to raise Lucifer, seven magic swords made by Wayland the  Smith and a talismanic Silver Arrow) while also having lots of historically accurate costumes and actual historical events, like King Richard's council. It was filmed on location in England and Wales, with fantastic real castles and abbeys (no crummy cardboard sets) and beautiful forest scenes.
 my second favourite was Arthur of the Britons, which was a 70's series about King Arthur but it was the reverse of ROBIN...it took the magic OUT of the King Arthur legend, and had him as a realistic dark age chieftain living not in Camelot, but in a large hut in a traditional village.


----------



## gavintonks

the 2nd season of falling skies is really great, so nice to see space ships and stuff again

by the way watch Paul if you can its very funny and sends up a lot of the si fi stuff


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Star Trek Next Generation
Wonderfalls
The Lost Room
Farscape
Fringe
X Files
Game of Thrones
Midsommer Murders
Babylon 5
Southpark

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## nlough

Not in any order

Psych
Leverage
Criminal Minds
Angel
White Collar
The Mentalist
South Park
Franklin and Bash
Dexter
Firefly


----------



## JayEmma

Doctor Who
FullMetal Alchemist
Walking Dead
Torchwood
Dexter


----------



## Sheriff Woody

In no particular order...

-The Wire
-Breaking Bad
-Lost
-Battlestar Galactica
-Six Feet Under
-South Park
-Family Guy
-Futurama

Hmm...only made it up to 8. Guess I have some watching to do.


----------



## Phietadix

In no Real order,
- The A-Team
- Dr. Who (Fourth Doctor)
- Avatar the Last Airbender
- Star Trek Orginal Series
- Firefly
- Buck Rodgers
- Star Trek Next Generation
- Battle Star Galactica
- Mythbusters


----------



## CupofJoe

Angel
 Buffy
 Firefly
 M*A*S*H
 Porridge
 Space: Above & Beyond
 Sports Night
 The West Wing
 Wonderfalls
 Yes Minister / Prime Minister


 There are bits of other shows that I like. Heroes was good for a while. Some of the episode of Dollhouse were amazing but others were awful. As one of the new crop of Vampire shows Blood Ties was great and far superior to True Blood for me [Moonlight was okay too].  

 In truth I can't think of anything in the last 4-5 years that I’ve raved about. Except for, maybe, Rubicon — one of the last intelligent complex stories I’ve seen. It had it's flaws but I loved the writing...


----------



## Mountain Bard

Let's see if I can do this.  In no particular order and not including sitcoms or cartoons.....

Miami Vice
Tour Of Duty
Psych
Fringe
Star Trek: The Original Series
Doctor Who (I prefer the Tom Baker era)
Nash Bridges
The A-Team
The Walking Dead
Dukes Of Hazzard

Shows that just missed the cut...

Lost In Space
Knight Rider
Monk
Quantum Leap
MacGyver
House
Remington Steele
Burn Notice
Silk Stalkings

Shows I really liked that might of made the list had they been given more than one season.....

Dark Shadows: The Revival w/ Ben Cross
The Chicago Code
The Good Guys


----------



## joe

Top 10. Well:

-Californication
-Fais pa ci fais pa ca
-American Horror story
-The Borgias
-Game of Thrones
-How i met your mother
-Friends
-Lost
-Spartacus:Blood And Sand
-Dexter
-Dr. house


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

In no order:

Breaking Bad
Game of Thrones
Dexter
Homeland
Walking Dead
Cheers
Seinfeld
Deadwood
Two and a Half Men (Sheen era only)
The Outer Limits

Honorable mentions:

Band of Brothers
Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## anduril38

Game of Thrones
Friends
Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Doctor Who
Blackadder


----------



## Ireth

Buffy
Sherlock
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Freaky Stories
Mythbusters


----------



## Kvothe

Breaking Bad
The Wire
Game of Thrones
Doctor Who
Dexter
Blackadder
Fawlty Towers
Firefly
Misfits
Entourage


----------



## Wanara009

A lot of these are Indonesian TV shows:

From least favorite to most:
- Sanctuary
- Wiro Sableng
- Castle
- Panji Manusia Millennium (Panji the Millennium Man)
- Jin & Jun (Genie & Jun), the quote from it opening song ("I AM A GENIE, FROM THE MIDDLE EAST *AHAHAHA*!") is still my favorite way of shutting people up, just above "I was frozen today!")
- How I Met Your Mother
- The Walking With... Series
- Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire miniseries
- The Colbert Report

And Number One:
- The Daily Show With Jon Stewart *blew trumpet*


----------



## Steerpike

My revised list, since I left out one important show somehow:

Cheers
Frasier
MASH
Buffy
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Gilmore Girls
Twilight Zone
Firefly
Family Guy
Star Trek (original and TNG).
Young Ones
Honeymooners
X-Files

I find it hard to believe only one other person on this forum liked the Gilmore Girls. Philistines.


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> I find it hard to believe only one other person on this forum liked the Gilmore Girls. Philistines.



Does that show have the chick that was ********* Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa? Philistine? How'd you know I was from Philadelphia?


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Does that show have the chick that was ********* Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa? Philistine? How'd you know I was from Philadelphia?



I never saw Bad Santa. Who was it?


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> I never saw Bad Santa. Who was it?



Thanks to Google I've learned that it's the same woman: Lauren Graham. You've never seen Bad Santa? You must, but the unrated version called Badder Santa.


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Lauren Graham



Then yes. Yes, it was.


----------



## TheSold3y

My favorites are:

Game of Thrones: (Oh yes, i've read all the books. Can't wait to see how they realize the 3rd, 4th and 5th )

Chuck: (Mainly because I'm a nerd and I like this kind of stuff)

Supernatural: (Grew up with this one. I love it somehow)

Boardwalk Empire: (Oh yeah Steve Buscemi you bitch)

Mad Men: (Extremely well written though)

The Walking Dead (I'm a fan of the comic books, but I like this show as well. Nicely done.)

White Collar (One of my biggest all time favorites because none of the shows mentioned above(except GoT) made me feel so good while watching it. Enjoyed every episode)

Arrested Development (Holy shit this ones awesome.) 

Suits (Also really well written!)

Spaced (Funny as hell!)


And I'm also looking forward to the upcoming show "House of Cards". Looks like the next BIG thing ;D


----------



## Cinninamon

The Walking Dead
Red Dwarf
QI
Mock the Week

...I don't really watch TV anymore. Most of my time is spent either drawing, roleplaying on deviantART or doing the dreaded homework for A-Levels. And whatever I do watch I don't really watch properly because I stick it on in the background


----------



## kayd_mon

In no order...

Star Trek (OS and TNG)
X-Files
Battlestar Galactica (2000s version, minus the last episode)
Lost (another awesome show with a terrible ending)
The Big Bang Theory
Friends
Seinfeld
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Batman the Animated Series (the 90s one)
Saturday Night Live

I just picked up the discs for Game of Thrones.  The books rank highly on my list of favorite things, and the first few episodes haven't disappointed me.  I have yet to see all of it though, so I can't really say it's my favorite yet.

I loved Are You Afraid of the Dark as a kid, but I haven't seen it since then.  I don't know if it would still rank.


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood

Top Ten for me:
1-Game of Thrones (Amazing, but as usual, the books are so much better)
2-The Walking Dead (Again, Graphic Novels just kick so much ass that the TV show doesn't compare)
3-Falling Skies (I've heard people complain about it's writing, but I believe it's glorious)
4-Merlin (The BBC series, the last series was spectacular, especially Bradley James as Arthur)
5-Grimm (A great and gruesome twist on The Brothers Grimm's fairy tales)
6-Breaking Bad (Because Bryan Cranston)
7-Arrow (Cause I'm a sucker for a super-hero)
8-Defiance (Futuristic Post-Apocalyptic Sci-Fi series. Need more be said?)
9-Doctor Who (Christopher Eccelson and David Tennat ((Matt Smith was kinna crap)))
10-Torchwood (First 2 Seasons where amazing, and I felt it slowly dropped after that.)


----------



## knight1298

ed edd eddy
gurren lagan
adventure time
regular show
family guy
steven universe
the simpsons
american dad
the walking dead
the Colony


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Does that show have the chick that was ********* Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa? Philistine? How'd you know I was from Philadelphia?



I still haven't seen Bad Santa!

But they recently put all of Gilmore Girls on Netflix. I've been rewatching it, and the show is still funny, so all I have to say is....


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm not sure about my all time top 10, but here's a top 5 of stuff that's on now:

* Boardwalk Empire
* Chicago PD
* Legends
* Resurrection
* Persons of Interest



For stuff that's not on right now…

* GoT
* Sopranos

These and Boardwalk Empire are the only HBO series that I followed for every season. I think it's safe to assume I'll stick with GoT to the end. Sopranos was good, though I thought seasons 1 & 2 were the best overall. The other seasons had their moments. Love or hate it, the black screen was talked about a lot.



* The Twilight Zone
* The Three Stooges

These may be best left as fond memories, but I enjoyed these b/w shows as a kid, as a teen… and as an old kid (20s).



Aw, rats. Only nine. So one more show. Um…

* The Dukes of Hazzard

What? I was six once. I recently saw a commercial with John Schneider and Tom Wopat driving the General Lee up ramps, through barns and dealership show rooms. I can't deny it. I still get a kick out of seeing a car fly through a wall or window.

KITT: _​What about me? Did I not entertain you by doing what other cars cannot?_

Honestly, Kitt, I forgot what you did. I just remember your voice. And the yellow light that went back and forth when you talked.

KITT: _My light was red, Sidekick._

Right. Your evil twin had the yellow light.

KITT: _You confused me with my evil twin. Yet, my programming does not allow me to run you down in the parking lot for making such an error._

Yeah, I know how you feel. I mean, except for the part where you want to run me down in the… uh… is there a specific parking lot you have in mind?


----------



## Fyle

Game of Thrones
Sopranos
Tim and Eric
South Park
Boardwalk Empire
Get A Life
Star Trek : the Next Generation
Married With Children
Simpsons (the older ones)
any show with Simon Cowell

(No particular order, but I think South Park is number one)


----------



## CorvusCorax

My "all time" favourites tend to change quite a lot, but I will do my best.

I won't even attempt any kind of order.

Castle
Supernatural
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Da Vinci's Demons
Scrubs
Battlestar Galactica
House
How I Met Your Mother
Firefly
Vikings

It was really hard not to include Elementary, Doctor Who, Breaking Bad, and Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Smith

I don't think I've ever done this...

1. Star Trek: Enterprise
2. Black Books
3. Farscape
4. The IT Crowd
5. Blackadder
6. Sherlock
7. Prison Break
8. The Pretender
9. Deadwood
10. Quantum Leap

It was so hard to narrow down the British comedies, and British TV in general, so an honorable mention goes to Only Fools and Horses, Fawlty Towers, The Mighty Boosh (nearly forgot this one), Miranda, Spaced, Red Dwarf, Misfits, Doctor Who, Torchwood, Bottom, The Young Ones, Absolutely Fabulous, and my favourite childhood animes, Digimon and Cardcaptor Sakura... and Avatar: The Last Airbender... yeah, this was tough.


----------



## Addison

Not in any specific order:
Charmed
Supernatural
Once Upon a Time
Grimm
CSI New York
Psych
Leverage
Criminal Minds
Home Improvement
Burn Notice


----------

